# Whilst doing some research I found THIS



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Mistress | Great Pacific TV


> The Mistress
> TV Series
> The Mistress is a provocative, dramatic and controversial new series starring Sarah Symonds, author and self proclaimed former mistress to Chef Gordon Ramsay and Lord Jeffrey Archer. Each episode follows Sarah on her mission to rescue a woman caught in the despair of an extra marital affair. Sharing her knowledge and experience, Sarah takes each mistress on a journey of self- realization and empowerment, giving viewers a unique glimpse into the life of an often-vilified woman.


I was looking for another programme this company produces.

And found this, instead.


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

Ugh. No interest in that.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Barf


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Is this in UK? Eventually there will be a US version for US audience.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> The Mistress | Great Pacific TV
> 
> 
> I was looking for another programme this company produces.
> ...


It's one thing to read the stories and perceptions of mistresses/affair partners in general but seeing the look of denial and a person in "the fog"does make a person realize just how hopeless a battle getting them to see reality is at times.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

So she's a "former" cheater who "helps" cheaters "empower" themselves? She sounds like a candidate for sainthood.


----------



## betrayed16 (Oct 23, 2014)

What does she actually do, though? Does she help women in "despair" "empower" themselves by seeing that an extramarital affair is not the answer?


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

How about a show where the true victims are empowered? Where betrayed spouses share how they got through the Hell that their lives became?

Oh, sorry - I guess that wouldn't be "provocative TV."

There's a line in one of my favorite movies that goes, "We didn't get TV. The truth is, TV is gonna get us."


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

blueinbr said:


> Is this in UK? Eventually there will be a US version for US audience.


Yeah. But there will be more violence and vulgar language in the American version.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

alphaomega said:


> Yeah. But there will be more violence and vulgar language in the American version.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For UK vulgar language see the Jeremy Kyle Show! 

Mind you I have to admit I was genuinely shocked at the levels of violence in US drama programmes when I spent just under a week in San Francisco last October.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

